# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Vẻ đẹp mộc mạc, bình yên ở Trại Mát (Đà Lạt) - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

Đến Đà Lạt, bạn hãy thử một lần tạm rời trung tâm thành phố xuôi về Trại Mát, tìm kiếm những trải nghiệm thú vị với vẻ đẹp mộc mạc, bình yên ở khu ngoại ô phố núi…


Từ trung tâm thành phố, xuôi về phía Đông Nam, theo đường Trần Hưng Đạo, đường Hùng Vương, chỉ mất khoảng 20 phút chạy xe là đã đến Trại Mát – một khu ngoại ô cách trung tâm Đà Lạt khoảng 8km. Dọc đường đi, bạn còn có thể ngắm thỏa thích những cánh rừng thông reo trong gió đang ngày càng hiếm gặp ở khu trung tâm, những ngôi biệt thự kiểu Pháp vẫn ẩn hiện hai bên triền đồi.

Mùa thu, Trại Mát bình yên trong tiết trời se lạnh, những giọt nắng vàng ươm trải khắp các sườn đồi. Có người bảo Trại Mát là một phần của Đà Lạt nên không thể thiếu những đồi thông reo vi vu, những khóm hoa dại bên đường, những ngôi nhà kiểu Pháp dưới dốc núi… Nếu tinh ý, bạn có thể nhận ra nơi này chẳng khác mấy hình ảnh của Đà Lạt hai, ba mươi năm về trước.

Không ồn ã như khu trung tâm của Đà Lạt, nhịp sống Trại Mát bình dị và mộc mạc. Ở đây, bạn sẽ dễ dàng bắt gặp hình ảnh những người nông dân cần mẫn trên các vườn rau trải dài khắp sườn đồi tựa như ruộng bậc thang ở vùng Tây Bắc xa xôi, đó còn là hình ảnh những cô gái má đỏ, môi hồng đội nón lá, mặc áo len nhổ cỏ bên luống hoa, hình ảnh học sinh đến trường trong chiếc áo len ấm áp, hay hình ảnh của những ngôi nhà gỗ có những cánh cửa màu xanh lẩn khuất trong làn sương mờ ảo giữa cánh đồng rau…

Ở khu trung tâm phồn hoa nhất (chợ Trại Mát) cũng khá nhộn nhịp vào buổi sớm mai. Cảnh mua bán, trao đổi hàng hóa nông sản khá tấp nập, ở đó còn có nụ cười tỏa nắng của chị hàng hoa đèo những bó hoa hồng, hoa cúc khổng lồ bán cho khách…

Ngay cạnh khu chợ Trại Mát là trạm dừng chân duy nhất của tuyến xe lửa răng cưa cổ của Đà Lạt. Nhà ga được thiết kế mô phỏng hình ảnh của đỉnh Langbiang huyền thoại. Thỉnh thoảng, loạt âm thanh “tu…tu…tu…tu…” vang vọng của chuyến xe lửa từ Đà Lạt cập ga Trại Mát khiến không gian như bừng tỉnh, du khách trong và ngoài nước ùa xuống thăm quan, xì xồ hỏi thăm, chụp ảnh, quay phim… phá vỡ giây phút bình yên của khu chợ quê.


Ngay phía bên kia khu chợ không xa là Chùa Linh Phước – ngôi chùa nổi tiếng được xây dựng bằng mảnh chai, là một điểm đến thu hút hàng trăm lượt du khách mỗi ngày. Chùa với kiểu kiến trúc cổ kính, ngoài tòa tháp 7 tầng vươn cao, chùa còn hấp dẫn du khách với bức tượng Quán Thế Âm khổng lồ được kết bằng hoa bất tử (một loài hoa đặc trưng của Đà Lạt). Bức tượng có một không hai này từng được ghi vào danh sách kỷ lục Guiness Việt Nam trong dịp Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2010 vừa qua.

Mươi phút thăm thú cảnh vùng quê yên bình, viếng đền chùa, cảm nhận tiếng kinh cầu, niệm phật… những muộn phiền của bạn dường như được rũ bỏ. Tạm biệt Trại Mát, bạn sẽ trở về với những cảm giác lạ lẫm khó quên của mảnh đất vùng thôn quê mộc mạc và bình yên.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

ngoại ô phố núi  :cuoi1: 
ước j mình có 1 ngôi nhà ở đây nhỉ hehe

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Không khí ở đây nhìn trong lành thoáng đãng quá
Vác ba lô đi du lịch lên mâý chỗ miền núi này thì tuyệt

----------


## khoan_gieng

Đà Lạt thì mát mẻ quanh năm
Mùa hè đến đây thư giãn thì tuyệt

----------


## Amp21

Đi theo nhóm đến đây chơi thì chắc thú vị lắm

----------


## namnguyen

Ồ nhìn phong cảnh đẹp quá, cứ như là Ruộng bậc thang vậy

----------


## quanghuy00

Mình đến tham quan chùa  Ninh Phước này rồi, rất đẹp kiến trúc độc đáo lắm

----------


## dung89

Ôi những ruộng bậc thang nhìn thật mướt mắt

----------

